# B644 Rooflight ? Where can I get one ?



## 111051 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am trying to find a new or secondhand rooflight for my 1991 B644. 
This is the translucent plastic moulding for the large central rectangular skylight
Does anyone know a supplier in the UK or Overseas ? Many thanks


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Do yo just need the cover or the complete thing. I have Heki 2 and 3 PM me for detals


----------



## 111051 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just the outer translucent part that attaches to the four rods with split pins.
My direct email is [email protected] Many thanks


----------



## 111051 (Apr 2, 2008)

Had a quote of £311 for the skylight ! Hope I can find a cheaper one somewhere - all help appreciated.


----------

